# cleaning room



## jack of all trades (Mar 19, 2010)

Whats the best way you know to clean grow room after having a herime


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 19, 2010)

Just water will inhibit pollen from success - However, I use a 10% bleach solution typically to clean after every cycle.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 19, 2010)

How is your grow room set up?  Is it all painted white or do you have mylar (or panda film, or something similar) hung?  If you are using some sort of reflective material, you could always just replace it.  Personally, I hate cleaning mylar.  I'd rather just hang new.  Fortunately, 90% of my grow space is painted flat white which is easy to clean, the entrance is covered with mylar which i just replace after every grow.  I can see dirt and calcium deposits on it after a few months of use, and when I have tried to scrub it in the past I ended up wrinkling and tearing it.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 19, 2010)

If it's just white wall I just get one of those garden pressure sprayers you see at garden centers and just spray the room down with water as like jman said water renders pollen useless. I like the 10% bleach idea too, never done it myself but never hurts to be extra careful. 

Screw trying to clean mylar. It's too much of a pain to clean that stuff. it's so cheap to re-purchase forget that cleaning and tearing non-sense.


----------



## budculese (Mar 20, 2010)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Just water will inhibit pollen from success - However, I use a 10% bleach solution typically to clean after every cycle.


won't that eat off the paint?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 20, 2010)

WONT WHAT eat off the plant?  bleach?  maybe in stone....yup def stoned, hehe, Loola


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2010)

here's the only way to get rid of pollen of the borg


----------



## zem (Mar 20, 2010)

nice piece ozzy  talk about overkill lol


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 20, 2010)

budculese said:
			
		

> won't that eat off the paint?



10% bleach is relatively weak. I've never found any permanent damage to anything - including paint - so far at least.


----------



## cubby (Mar 20, 2010)

I also use a 10% bleach solution and use a windshield sqweegee(?) to apply it. I think you get excelent coverage with very little water drips.


----------

